# UN8:  'chroot the tarball' and other jargon

## pjp

Navigation: [Uncategorized] [Table of Contents]

I don't understand half of what anybody's saying in here! Somebody just told me to 'chroot the tarball'! Where can I find definitions of some of the jargon used on these forums?

Available in print as The New Hacker's Dictionary, the jargon file is a great resource.

----------

